# pine cone stopper



## laurie sullivan

we have big pine cones and I was given a few. not quite knowing what to do with them all I could think of was this. please let me know what you think. these are Coulter Pine cones native to CA.

Laurie


----------



## 1080Wayne

Gorgeous !


----------



## igran7

WOW! Very beautiful stopper.


----------



## Russianwolf

Very nice, I'm going to have to start casting at some point.


----------



## nava1uni

Absolutely beautiful.  Is it cast or turned?  It looks turned to me. Your work is stunning
Cindy


----------



## laurie sullivan

thanks everyone, this is a turning not a cast. it's all wood (cone).

these are Coulter pine cones. they are native to So. California. they are one of largest seed cones in the world, 14in long and up to 5 lb's. the tines are as, if not larger than my thumb.

Laurie


----------



## MarkHix

Beautiful.  Can I have it?
I hope you made a bunch because everyone will want one of those.


----------



## rdunn12

Oh wow that is really kewl.I want one!


----------



## BRobbins629

Mother nature and you at your finest.  Never would have thought I would get to see something as nice judging by the title of the post.


----------



## PaulDoug

now that is absolutly cool.  I think you need to put togrther a tutoril with pictures,  PLEASE!
 I love it.  Pen Next?


----------



## railrider1920

Very very cool.


----------



## JustInside

Very Very Cool!!!!!

Paul


----------



## holmqer

Are those the pines also referred to as Diggers? I've got a pair of 10"x6" pine cones that I picked up when vacationing in CA back in December that I was told were Diggers.


----------



## VisExp

That's one of the nicest bottle stoppers I've seen.  Great conversation piece.  I really like the way you have used a pine cone as your prop in the picture.


----------



## JimB

Wow.


----------



## alamocdc

I LOVE it, Laurie![^]


----------



## richstick1

Wow - I'll take a box of Coulter pine cones please   I don't care what men/women do to the stuff we turn, mother nature is never outdone.  Beautiful.


----------



## Glenn McCullough

whoah, dudette! that is sweet...well done


----------



## nightowl

That is beautiful.  I agree with the others please tell us how you did it and where we can get those cones.


----------



## markgum

AWESOME.......  I would like some also... [8D]


----------



## laurie sullivan

all I can tell you is that you have to move to So. Cal. to find them. They are native California.
I will do a picture tutorial of my process soon. this will help you see how it's done.

Laurie

Thank for all you wonderful comments


----------



## mwwoodworks

So does that mean you are not going on a scavenge hunt for the pine cones to send to everyone? Bummer!  That is a really cool stopper! How did you finish it? I would be afraid of it eventually falling apart!? I turned a dakota burl pen (the sunflower seed stuff) and the customer called me about a month later. It was crumbling to pieces. I was devistated! You SURE you wont go get everybody some pine cones? he he

Mark in VA.


----------



## PaulDoug

Laurie, anxiously awaiting your tutorial.  Is there a reason only that pine cone will work or could othere cones work.  My wif has several baskets on cones she has collected.  Now I see potential for them all, besides collecting dust!


----------



## PaulDoug

> _Originally posted by PaulDoug_
> 
> Laurie, anxiously awaiting your tutorial.  Is there a reason only that pine cone will work or could other cones work.  My wife has several baskets of cones she has collected.  Now I see potential for them all, besides collecting dust!


----------



## broitblat

Very nice!  I've seen (and done) pine cone pens, but never worked with one large enough for a stopper.  They don't grow that big around here :-(

  -Barry


----------



## Spiceman

What beautiful markings. Is the cone quite dense?


----------



## workinforwood

Way to go Laurie!  Your presentation and photography are dead on!


----------



## markgum

well,,, gues I'll have to take a drive when I'm bored someday and go pine cone hunting....


----------



## pendemonium

WOW![:0]


----------



## stolicky

Very Cool....


----------



## bitshird

WOW very nice and quite unusual Great job


----------



## herbk

Very nice!  How can I get some of these cones?


----------



## arjudy

Very nice. Great job on setting up the photo as well. What finish did you use?


----------



## Ligget

Awesome![:0][]


----------



## eazis1

How did you turn it? Tried one to no success.


----------



## jason_r

Had the cone opened/dropped before you turned it?

Did you cast it in PR or anything?

I'm looking forward to the tutorial.


----------



## laurie sullivan

hey everyone, thanks for all your comments. I was surprised you have keep this alive. I posted a small tutorial a while back, well I thought I did. I'll find it and let you know where. the pine cone I used was fully open. I do have the excess still sitting on the work bench I post a picture later. 

thanks again, Laurie


----------



## JohnU

Very Nice.  I tried to get some of these home from my honeymoon a few years ago while in South Lake Tahoe but had to leave them behind when the wife found some bugs in them.  "kicking myself now!"


----------



## Leather Man

Beautiful Stopper Laurie, Did you ever find that tutorial you did on this stopper?
Thanks
Ben


----------



## stoneman

One word - Awesome.


----------



## Boomer

Count me in for some. Nice job on the cones.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel

VisExp said:


> That's one of the nicest bottle stoppers I've seen. Great conversation piece. I really like the way you have used a pine cone as your prop in the picture.


 
I have to agree with everything said.

Simply stated: WOW!


----------



## laurie sullivan

here's what I'll do. I didn't find these they were given to me. I'll fined out where he went to get them and pack up the dogs for a cone run. I will do my best to at least pack the car (suv) with as many as I can. now please be patient. 

Laurie


----------



## Hosspen

Great Job on that show-stopper stopper Laurie, I can't decide if it's so cool because it's different or if it's different because it's so cool. Keep up the great work!


----------

